# Emergency Room



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

A man staggers into an emergency room with a concussion, multiple bruises, two black eyes and a five iron wrapped tightly around his throat.

Naturally, the doctor asks him what happened. Well, it was like this", said the man. "I was having a quiet round of golf with my wife, when at a difficult hole, we both sliced our balls into a pasture of cows. We went to look for them, and while I was rooting around noticed one of the cows had something white at its rear end.

I walked over and lifted up the tail, and sure enough, there was a golf ball with my wife's monogram on it--stuck right in the middle of the cow's butt!  That's when I made my big mistake."

What did you do?" asks the doctor. "Well, I lifted the cow's tail and yelled to my wife, 'Hey, this looks like yours!'. I don't remember much after that.


----------



## chufeng (Jan 3, 2003)

Two thumbs up...

chufeng


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 3, 2003)

I like it.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 3, 2003)

He should have know better, obviously not married very long.


----------

